
Microsoft To Set Up Own Internet Search Business - kyro
http://www.fortunewatch.com/microsoft-to-set-up-own-internet-search-business/
======
bigtoga
That's a terrible article and this is a terrible headline. Nowhere does it
quote Gates as saying anything like that. The article's 2nd sentence is,
"Microsoft has not presented an alternative strategy to compete with its
dominant rival in the Internet business, Google, since withdrawing a $47.5
billion bid for Yahoo last weekend."

And MS has at least one full-blown internet search business. Even though it
sucks, it is still theirs.

------
st3fan
Again?

